# Sprinkler timer system?



## darsunt (Dec 29, 2006)

One auto system I'm using is Orbit Watermaster. I believe that any brand that HD or Lowes is selling should be fine. Any difference in performance would be small enough so only a commercial installer would know.

The only thing I would look for is a clear, well written manual. I find the manuals of both systems I use very cryptic. When setting up a sprinkling schedule I always mess up the first time and have to reset it because the multiple options they offer make things rather complicated and confusing.

As for the sprinklers themselves, all the name brands work good enough. I would definitely get pop up valves. They are more expensive, but their performance is far superior.


----------



## Proulx06 (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks for the response. Can you elaborate on the sprinkler heads? I'm not sure I understand...you can have a popup valves without a full irrigation system?


----------



## darsunt (Dec 29, 2006)

Well, there are two basic types of sprinkler heads. One are those flat green things, very simple, no springs. The other is a kind of fat tube about 4 to 6 inches tall, with springs inside, I call those popups. I believe the flat green ones are about 1.50 each, the popups can be 3 to 5 bucks.

The popups are a bit of trouble to install because they are bigger, but they break less often and their performance is far superior. Since a sprinkler system is probably the least expensive project in home improvement or contracting, I'd say splurge on the popups.


----------

